# DIY Pictorial Guide To E36 Fuel Filter Maintainence (All Pictures)



## delmarco (Jan 2, 2009)

This is the Complete Pictorial Version of the Fuel Filter DIY for post 1994 E36. If you have a Pre 1994 E36 head over to the Pelican Parts DIY Section for your cars.

_Because pictures are easier to read than words._

Sorry for the typos. I did this right after spending 2 hours under my car on a 100 degree day with gasoline all over me.



























































































More following....


----------



## delmarco (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## delmarco (Jan 2, 2009)

Put your fuse back in and plug in your battery and start your car. It may take a few seconds to a minute for the fuel to kick back in so be patient and don't panic.

Good Luck.

FYI: Took me about 2 hours to do this only because it was my first time and all three bolts were rusty and took effort to get off. 
Normally this DIy would take about 40 minutes to an hour.


----------



## lleyba (Jun 19, 2008)

Will try it tonight and let you know. I hope this works on a 1998 as well.


----------



## djspawn00 (Sep 8, 2010)

I wanna dissect the old filter and see how much stuff has accumulated in there. I think I may do this job this weekend. Thanks for the writeup.


----------



## Uptowngurl (Oct 5, 2010)

Such a good resource of information. It is complete pictorial version of the Fuel Filter DIY.


----------



## delmarco (Jan 2, 2009)

Uptowngurl said:


> Such a good resource of information. It is complete pictorial version of the Fuel Filter DIY.


Thanks.

This was one of my first Pictorial DIYs.


----------



## ahay5 (Nov 8, 2010)

Great DIY write up. Similar to E39?


----------



## synenergy52 (Apr 10, 2008)

if i were you, i would have installed new fuel lines and clamps! and in fact, i did! your local auto parts store should carry the correct fuel line. i eyeballed it and got it right


----------



## anarekist (May 19, 2009)

great post and pics, i thank you very much :thumbup:


----------



## turbohugh (Jul 1, 2013)

Sweet hope this fixes my P1189 .. I have replaced almost everything else 
Great write-up


----------

